# Whats the best to catch walleye from shore?



## ultralightpike

"You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life."
:sniper:


----------



## SouthDakotaWalleyes

What type of water are you fishing?


----------



## Plainsman

Spam post deleted


----------



## ganzdk3

How about resevoirs?


----------



## Nick Roehl

ganzdk3 said:


> How about resevoirs?


From shore. I would try slip bobbers, lindy rigs, pitching jigs/swimbaits, and cranks.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

In the spring I like a slip bobber, and a plain glow hook on a long leader under a split shot, either with a leech hooked once through the sucker, or a crawler. Just make sure you give them some time before taking up the slack.


----------



## BirdJ

Nick Roehl pretty much nailed it. :thumb: But if you are using a slip bobber and is just sitting there or barely moving with the current or wind. If you have leeches? Hook your leech in its side in the middle, not to far in though!!!! Your leech will swim more natural and won't role up on your line so much if you just hook it in the sucker. Just a thought


----------



## shadowman

Jigs/minnows and plugs. Fish around moving water in the spring, along with sandy bottom areas with waders if possible.


----------



## goosejerky

this last Saturaday a buddy and me went shore fishing on the oahe (Missouri River) and caught some nice fish on floating jig heads tipped with a minnow. our leaders were 1-2 ft long with an 1 ounce weight. My buddy caught a 27 1/2 inch walleye which we released and together we caught 8-22 inchers 3- 14 inchers we had trouble catching fish we could keep. We went home with 2 14 inchers and a 22 incher. It was the funnest shorefishing I had ever done.


----------



## BirdJ

goosejerky said:


> this last Saturaday a buddy and me went shore fishing on the oahe (Missouri River) and caught some nice fish on floating jig heads tipped with a minnow. our leaders were 1-2 ft long with an 1 ounce weight. My buddy caught a 27 1/2 inch walleye which we released and together we caught 8-22 inchers 3- 14 inchers we had trouble catching fish we could keep. We went home with 2 14 inchers and a 22 incher. It was the funnest shorefishing I had ever done.


Well done goosejerk :thumb: y My hats off to you on the releasers!!!!! Wish a hell of a lot more people would think that way!!! But that's meat hunters for ya!!!!!!! What size were you looking for? 15,16,17,18"ers?


----------



## mohallfisher

Jigs and minnows is what I was throwin, 11lbs 6oz 30" long. And for everyone's information I did not release this fish, its at the taxidermists and going to look good in my mancave along with all the other stuffed critters.


----------



## goosejerky

BirdJ said:


> goosejerky said:
> 
> 
> 
> this last Saturaday a buddy and me went shore fishing on the oahe (Missouri River) and caught some nice fish on floating jig heads tipped with a minnow. our leaders were 1-2 ft long with an 1 ounce weight. My buddy caught a 27 1/2 inch walleye which we released and together we caught 8-22 inchers 3- 14 inchers we had trouble catching fish we could keep. We went home with 2 14 inchers and a 22 incher. It was the funnest shorefishing I had ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done goosejerk :thumb: y My hats off to you on the releasers!!!!! Wish a hell of a lot more people would think that way!!! But that's meat hunters for ya!!!!!!! What size were you looking for? 15,16,17,18"ers?
Click to expand...

we had 2 14's kept them and a 22 inch, we mainly keep 15-20 inchers (they taste great) but i enjoy watching them swim away too. Thanks


----------

